

TuneWiki reinvents itself with new iOS App - zhobbs
http://www.tunewiki.com/news/169/meet-the-all-new-tunewiki-ios-app

======
slayer1
Looks like a big improvement

------
tiggermanh
Nice slick app, thanks.

------
chadkouse
Looks awesome.

